
Quick Look at the Windows Server vs. Linux Performance on Threadripper 2990WX - jjuhl
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=windows-server-2990wx&num=1
======
jjuhl
Interresting how much better the Linux NUMA implementation seems to handle TR.
Seems MS has some work to do.

